# New here



## dee9 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all, had a look round and looks like i have came to the right place. Im new to this so be gentle!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome to UK-M


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## bambam123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello


----------



## nifty190 (Feb 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Kevmac11 (Dec 7, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome mate enjoy


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

welcome mate!


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome and happy training


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

welcome pal


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello and welcome to uk-m good luck with your goals plenty of info here!


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

welcome .


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Have you paid the joining fee yet mate ?


----------

